# bubble wall and sand



## Evan10800 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, i use sand as my substrate and i was wondering if i could still get a bubble wall and put in under the sand or will it now work?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Evan10800 said:


> Hi, i use sand as my substrate and i was wondering if i could still get a bubble wall and put in under the sand or will it now work?


What kind of sand is it? I can tell you from experience that it will work with Tahitian Moon Sand (the black kind) but I haven't tried it with play sand or pool filter sand, or any other sand for that matter. 

What you want is a dense sand that can easily move without causing "dust". The black sand is good for that, but I haven't found another kind that does as well. The bubbles will disrupt the sand some and stick out gradually, but you can bury it as best you can then weigh it down with rocks or deco.


----------



## Evan10800 (Jun 16, 2011)

i use the super naturals white sand


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I like white sand's look more...


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

it probly wont work  unless you mixed white gravel with some sand and just covered it with that??? idk im throwen ideas out there maybe rocks in front of it. good luck


----------



## Evan10800 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, because i love the look of the sand but i want the cool look of the bubble wall in the back of the tank too. =(


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You could just try and see what happens...


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah but dont run your filter if you do try it because if a bunch of sand gets in your impeller the motor might crap out on you.


----------



## Evan10800 (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe i could put a little patch of gravel in the back of the tank and put the bubble wall under that.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

thats what im saying, but you would have to find something of similar color.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It works with normal play sand. I've done it before.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

spray paint it and the tank's back the same color. It should disappear. 

Worst things that could happen: small sand blocks holes, back pressure kills air-pump. bubbles stir up sand, sand gets in power filter and ruins the impeller. For case 1, depends on size of sand vs. holes. case 2, you can turn the bubbles down or put a sponge over the intake.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ive had a sand tank and wanted to use an under gravel air stone, i ended up just putting some gravel over it and the sand around the rocks, it actualy looks pretty good. 

if you do put sand over it make sure the sand is realy cleaned


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I think disguising it with rocks would look awesome. Gravel... Or maybe river rocks?


----------

